# Cinematic Studio Series account in order to pay for their products?



## Ray (Nov 11, 2020)

It appears that there isn't any way in which I can create an account in order to buy their libraries?

How do you order from CSS?

(a tremendous noob in here, sorry)


----------



## Scamper (Nov 11, 2020)

Right, they don't have an account system so far, so everything happens through your email.
You can order on the page, during the process you'll see the loyalty discounts and can add other libraries for the discounted price and then you'll get the emails with the keys, download links and all.


----------



## Ray (Nov 11, 2020)

Scamper said:


> Right, they don't have an account system so far, so everything happens through your email.
> You can order on the page, during the process you'll see the loyalty discounts and can add other libraries for the discounted price and then you'll get the emails with the keys, download links and all.


A simple process, it seems. Thank you so much!


----------



## purple (Nov 11, 2020)

They will also use that same email to send future discount codes when new libs release i.e. CSW...


----------



## Ray (Nov 12, 2020)

purple said:


> They will also use that same email to send future discount codes when new libs release i.e. CSW...


Thank you!


----------

